# Is this oil ok?



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok so I have searched every post in this section to find out if there is really a specific type of oil to use or what to stay away from. I know that I should be using 5w 30. Now the question is... I have a quart of GTX 5w 30 that was left over from changing the oil in my van. It is also the high mileage stuff. Does that really matter? I would think that it would be ok as its 5w 30. Let me know just so that Im not dumping it in there and screw it up. Oh yeah its a Tecumseh 10hp. 

Thanks 
Cody


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Oil*

I guess it depends (just kidding). I suspect it will be ok as long as you have the right weight of oil for your engine. I have a Tecumseh 7HP along with the manual, it says to use 10w30 though you can substitute 5w20 or 5w40 depending on conditions (per the manual). I thought most Tecumseh engines have a sticker on them that lists the weight oil to use. I'd go by whatever weight the manual or sticker says to use.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Tecumseh engines have a sticker on them that lists the weight oil to use. I'd go by whatever weight the manual or sticker says to use.


LOL, Well I got this machine used from my neighbor last year and there was no sticker on it as to the oil to use. Since its a Gilson, you cant find manuals for it unless I want to pay to download a PDF copy of it. Guess Ill have to ring up Pete Boilard over at www.gilsonsnowblowers.com and see what he has to say about it. 

This question of what type of oil to use has a fairly huge range opinions from everyone you ask. LOL.

Thanks
Cody


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*oil choices*

Snowman, 

Oil use opinions are like posteriors....everyone has one. I have never ever heard of a snowblower using anything other than 10W-30. (I do suppose if you lived in Wisconsin and left it outdoors, you could get away with 5W-20 like the oil that Fords and Hondas use)
More important is that you change it each season and use a well known high detergent brand that you trust.

QuickRick


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Quickrick said:


> Snowman,
> 
> Oil use opinions are like posteriors....everyone has one. I have never ever heard of a snowblower using anything other than 10W-30. (I do suppose if you lived in Wisconsin and left it outdoors, you could get away with 5W-20 like the oil that Fords and Hondas use)
> More important is that you change it each season and use a well known high detergent brand that you trust.
> ...


Yeah had sent an email off to Pete Boilard that I mentioned in my last post here and he mentioned 5w 20. In all honesty Ive never heard of 5w 20 till then. LOL. Sad part about that is I am a backyard mechanic, youd think Id hear about it along the way some where. 

As for leaving it outside, I do leave it in that garage which is not heated, but It doesnt snow or rain in the garage either. I guess Im gonna go ahead and dump the GTX 5w 30 in it, I trust it very much as Ive been using it in my vehicles for years and have never had an issue.

Thanks for the info
Cody


----------



## HDNewf (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Snowmann2011.

I believe you will find that the 5W-30 oil will work just fine in your engine. The 5W part refers to the cold viscosity of the oil. With a splash lubricated engine, using slightly thinner than the recommended 10W-xx oil will not be a problem. Only a pressure lubricated engine needs to have the exact cold oil rating in order to guarantee sufficient oil pressure. It's using thicker than recommended (like a 20W-xx) that could pose a problem here.

The 30 rating is for hot engine temps and is the same as the recommended oil for your engine. You can use an oil rated higher than the 30 but you would want to change it more often since the viscosity improving additives will not last as long, risking piston ring failure over time as the oil breaks down. Here, using a lower rating (like 5W-20) might not provide sufficient lubricity when the engine is hot.

I hope this helps,
HDNewf

.


----------



## Pete K. (Jul 22, 2011)

*What type of oil to use????*



Snowmann2011 said:


> Ok so I have searched every post in this section to find out if there is really a specific type of oil to use or what to stay away from. I know that I should be using 5w 30. Now the question is... I have a quart of GTX 5w 30 that was left over from changing the oil in my van. It is also the high mileage stuff. Does that really matter? I would think that it would be ok as its 5w 30. Let me know just so that Im not dumping it in there and screw it up. Oh yeah its a Tecumseh 10hp.
> 
> Thanks
> Cody


 Smowman,
Depending on where you live and the temperatures you experience during winter use the selection of oils can vary. If you have an older unit 30 weight was the pefered oil. It does not have the multi cold weather starting atributes that 5w-30 has. Without haviung to go to and copy specs for the differences 5W-30 was designed for all engines to not be so effected by cold temps. Today with more modern engines both automotive and small engine there are oils offered and suggested in the owners manusals that reccomend for sub Zero temp oils in the 5w-20 range to synthetic oils in the 0-20 range. For an older unit with looser bore tolerances and moterate temperatures the base 30 weight is prefered. If you experience very low temps the 5w-30 is pefered. Yhe synthetic oils just allow longer oil change intervails. 
If you have not experienced starting problems caused by extreme cold then stick with any 30 weight oil. It wil not hamn you machine. If you have experienced cold starting poblems and if is not GAS related as in "stale fuel, carburator varnishing, stale fueletc. then stick with what the manufacturer suggests for a base oil wieight, ie, 30. 5-w30 will give you a longer temperature range before becomming a semi solid and will still give _yt's__ou_ all the protection you require.
The new Automitive engines reccomend even finner oils as the tollerance is so close that they can use very fine lubricatant. If no provlems starting then stick with what you use or try 5-30 same thing!!

Pete K.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pete K. said:


> Smowman,
> Depending on where you live and the temperatures you experience during winter use the selection of oils can vary. If you have an older unit 30 weight was the pefered oil. It does not have the multi cold weather starting atributes that 5w-30 has. Without haviung to go to and copy specs for the differences 5W-30 was designed for all engines to not be so effected by cold temps. Today with more modern engines both automotive and small engine there are oils offered and suggested in the owners manusals that reccomend for sub Zero temp oils in the 5w-20 range to synthetic oils in the 0-20 range. For an older unit with looser bore tolerances and moterate temperatures the base 30 weight is prefered. If you experience very low temps the 5w-30 is pefered. Yhe synthetic oils just allow longer oil change intervails.
> If you have not experienced starting problems caused by extreme cold then stick with any 30 weight oil. It wil not hamn you machine. If you have experienced cold starting poblems and if is not GAS related as in "stale fuel, carburator varnishing, stale fueletc. then stick with what the manufacturer suggests for a base oil wieight, ie, 30. 5-w30 will give you a longer temperature range before becomming a semi solid and will still give _yt's__ou_ all the protection you require.
> The new Automitive engines reccomend even finner oils as the tollerance is so close that they can use very fine lubricatant. If no provlems starting then stick with what you use or try 5-30 same thing!!
> ...


Hey Pete,

Yes I do have to deal with very low temps in the winter. I live in Wisconsin pretty much right on the the shore of lake Michigan (walking distance). So in the winter it gets pretty nasty. I do believe last year I was out in -20 or less a few times. 
As far as starting issues, I haven had any yet. And it is an old machine, its a late 70s machine, but she still ticks like new.
I really appriciate you breaking it down in detail the way you did, you pointed out some great facts that Ill be sure to log away for future use.

Thanks for the help
Cody


----------



## George De Fixer (Dec 16, 2020)

Quickrick said:


> *oil choices*
> 
> Snowman,
> 
> ...


Hello. What if you are getting low compression.? I only have 50 lbs.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
you responded to a very old thread not read in 9 years, please start a new one with more information about your machine 
fast note
if you only have 50 using the pull start please remember your dealing with a slow rpm compression release built into the camshaft that holds the exhaust valve about .035 off the seat, that works till a few hundred rpm, if you have electric start use that crank though 4 or 5 cycles than report back in your new thread


----------

